# Gidget update



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Well got a photo of her today with a can for comparison, sorry the photo is blurry and excuse that awful door, a new one is going up on Friday 

She weighs 28 oz now and at the very earliest 5 months old, could be older but we are gauging that we got her at 6 weeks just to be safe.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She is a tiny one! Good luck with her.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She is so cute and little.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So cute! She is precious!

Does she fit that tiny dress yet?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wooop wooop,about time we had updates!!!!! she looks a bit longer in the legs still a tiny munchkin


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is a doll baby. Just darling!


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

She is very cute.


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

Aww gorgeous girly


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So tiny and cute!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Christie it is still a bit big in the chest, when she walks she trips on the the front a bit, if that makes any sense?

I had her at the vet today and he did not feel she had really grown as much as he expected her to if she was as young as we felt she may be. He is still a bit dumbfounded as she still has all baby teeth, no changes in her mouth at all. He says he has a case like this every once in a blue moon where even in to the adult ages they never get their adult teeth. He still thinks it is possible for her to be what the guy claimed her to be age wise. I am curious as to what her titer will come back looking like ;-)


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What a beauty  looks very well in shape too  but I didn't understand what you meant with her age completely.... :s


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

AnnHelen said:


> What a beauty  looks very well in shape too  but I didn't understand what you meant with her age completely.... :s


She came from a guy that had 3 lb parents that supposedly he did not know her mom was pregnant and she had a c-section and my girl was a singleton puppy. The thing was that he gave me a birthdate of Jan 29th, if that was the case then when I got her 13 weeks ago she was only 8 oz and the size of a hamster and 5 months old. I had never seen such a tiny Chi in my life outside of a newborn, so that was VERY hard to believe. I had vets look her over and say she was very healthy but looked as though she was more like 8 to 10 weeks old due to her teeth, only a full set of baby teeth. She was alert, seemed pee pad trained, slept all night without a whimper and did not try to nurse on her mom or our fingers, etc... when we got her that made my vet think she could possibly be an older puppy. As of today, 3 months later, she still has only a full set of baby teeth? Just to be on the safe side I have gauged her that when I got her around 13 weeks ago that she was 6 months old so she is between 5 months and 8 months old, LOL


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Damn...what a complicated story...what a seller!!  and the teething part sounds weird...hope she gets a new set soon  hmmmm.....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Michelle Dottie never lost her teeth,she only ever came into heat once and never had another


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

How old is Dottie now?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She's 3 now,her teeth are awful and her breath is horrid but the vet can't put her under because of her disability so i don't know what we will do


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

So none are trying to come through at all?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Gidget lost her puppy breath a while ago. Hers either smells like dogfood (fishy) or sometimes a not so great an odor


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

No none,think some have gone bad,the front ones look yellow.I brush i give her tartar stuff doesn't make any difference


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

A rescue I work with got a tooth-less pom/chi cross once (not sure exactly what she was but she weighed 4lbs) who we thought seemed way too young to be toothless at 3 years. At the time I wasn't totally involved with that dog but the vet mentioned they once saw a dog that never got it's adult teeth and ended up having all the baby teeth removed because of them basically just rotting out. I really wish I had payed better attention at the time, I don't know if the adult teeth were there and didn't erupt, or if they were totally missing.

We had all sorts of theories, including that the dog was actually older and the owner lied, or she was a bait dog or something- the baby tooth thing seemed so far fetched- but maybe not.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

She is very cute. Looks like she is inquisitive  lol


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

What a sweetie! Boy how she has grown!  sounds strange, but so pared to what she was. . . ! Still quite itty bitty, but what a sweetie!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww!!! She's still as cute as ever! She has really grown! On the teeth thing. She's right at the age where you may start seeing teething soon. My guess is that she's on the lower end of the scale in age considering how much she has grown. No matter her age, she's a doll! Great to hear an update!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She is so darling! I love her.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

She is adorable and precious!


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Cutie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Shes a cutie pie ♡♡


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She is a tiny cutie.


----------

